
Show HN: Ludigraphix, geometry-oriented vector drawing software for Mac - Rexxar
https://www.ludigraphix.org/
======
rubyn00bie
It'd be really, really sweet if this exported the drawings to CoreGraphics
code (swift or objc). I'm really looking forward to giving this a try when I
have some free time and a bit of cash.

~~~
Rexxar
It's an interesting idea. I will have to look at it in the future.

------
yig
This is similar to Vector Graphics Complexes:
[https://www.vgc.io/](https://www.vgc.io/)

~~~
virtualritz
How is it similar? VCG seems to be about time varying topologies for
animation. Ludigraphix seems to be about hierarchical relationships between
geometries with a fixed topology.

Apart from both using curves to represent geometry I don't really see any
overlap in features or application/target users.

Maybe I'm missing something?

~~~
virtualritz
On that note: I think Vector Graphics Complexes and Ludigraphix should join
forces.

Those two core features in a single app would open the door to a lot of
opportunities.

------
drivingmenuts
Is there a demo available? I'd really prefer to test this out before
committing to roughly $30.

And why is the docs page on Github when the source apparently is not? Are you
hoping the users will write the documentation?

~~~
Rexxar
I have made a demo version (without save/exports) but binaries are not signed
:

[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1jhpub6pfIS0tvbFzoiBq...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1jhpub6pfIS0tvbFzoiBqRsqEb98qa5Ny)

------
oceanghost
I _REALLY_ like this. Is there any chance of a windows version someday?
Regrettably, I've gone back to Windows owing to Apple's inability to make a
functional keyboard.

~~~
Rexxar
I will try to put it on Windows Store soon. I can send you a binary if you
send me a mail (support at ludigraphix dot org).

~~~
oceanghost
Hey, thank you for the offer. I was able to grab one of your promo codes for
OSX. (I still have a 2012 mac mini that works). When you decide to put it on
the windows store, or however you do I'll purchase a copy!

Thank you kindly!

------
dgreensp
Sounds a bit like the awesome Geometer’s Sketchpad?

~~~
Rexxar
I don't know Geometer's Sketchpad but I see my software as a drawing software
with geometry features and not as an educational geometry software.

I have always been frustrated with vector drawing software because shapes are
not linked together (except for grouping) and this make complex drawing very
hard to modify. This is an attempt to solve this.

I originally wanted to add some generative capabilities like contextfree
([https://www.contextfreeart.org/](https://www.contextfreeart.org/)) but I
have not gone in this direction at the moment. The more "generative"-like
feature is currently path effects ([https://www.ludigraphix.org/path-
effects](https://www.ludigraphix.org/path-effects)).

~~~
zokier
Sounds like your ideas are somewhat similar to what CAD programs do with
relations and dimensions etc. For example in SolidWorks you can define the
following types of relations between features in the sketch, in addition to
basic dimensions (length/radius/angle):
[https://help.solidworks.com/2019/english/SolidWorks/sldworks...](https://help.solidworks.com/2019/english/SolidWorks/sldworks/HelpViewerDS.aspx?version=2019&prod=SolidWorks&lang=english&path=sldworks%2fc_Description_of_Sketch_Relations.htm&verRedirect=1)

------
lostgame
Hey, any chance of a non MAS-link? Some of us still vastly prefer that method
of installation. Also, this seems neat!

------
Rexxar
Here is some promotion codes:

    
    
       9KJ9RFYF9ARW
       KWXLKFPWKA9J
       TPWWHEWTYTH6
       H67F7TH6LRXR
       FTE9H9J3X96K
    

(for info the codes will expire on 2019-07-22)

~~~
foogered
FYI all codes are now redeemed.

~~~
Rexxar
Here is 10 more :

    
    
      W3TATT7TYTEE
      7ETJWA4RWHYN
      NP7PNA99N4AH
      T4HAXMLWKRNJ
      6YMKRNLK96FE
      69FJJKL3PXJ7
      A3NKEXNK99NA
      3NJRARYXARWF
      F7FTW3Y343Y7
      4AF7PARPJ9HJ

~~~
callumprentice
All seem to be used - bummer - looks amazing.

~~~
Rexxar
Here is 10 more :-)

    
    
      3XERMFTW3JP3
      3NAJNRKXJ4WW
      NM7TELFXHEE7
      4H9KJ346LMMT
      9WEFW7TRXE3M
      WJY6KXN4M9Y7
      A46TE7PHN74F
      LP9PJL4TFL4L
      FX9AHKWHWXLR
      YMPEYYRPKM44

~~~
pbowyer
Anyone trying to use: they've all been redeemed

